# Need Help In Northern Lake County Illinois



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

We are in the talks with large condo association and will be looking for contractors that have their own plow trucks /dump (must be commercially insured )We will require a copy to verify.
send me a email with contact info ,hourly wage info .Thanks and look forward to working with you all !! 

Our requirements are not real bad 

1 MUST HAVE INSURANCE 

2 MUST BE SELF MOTIVATING AND TEAM PLAYER:bluebounc 

3 RELIABLE

4 KNOW HOW TO USE ALARM CLOCK 

5 BE PROFESSIONAL


----------

